# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Actuacion Karvis en Pub Lorca Logroño

## karvis

Hola¡¡

Como todos los años por estas fechas, estaré en El Lorca de Logroño los dias 13 y 20 de enero, a las 10,30. Cada uno de los dias con espectáculo diferente. A los que os apetezca acercaros o esteis por estas latitudes,  estaré encantado de saludaros.

Aprovecho para felicitaros el año y mandaros un abrazo, que os tengo un poco olvidados.

Karvis

----------

